# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  300 هزار تومان برای مشاوره ماهانه علیرضا افشار (زیاد یا کم؟ )

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان برا 8 جلسه نیم ساعته و نظارت روزانه پیامکی 
برای یک ماه 300 تومن 
بنظرتون زیاده یا کم؟؟؟ 
اصلا لازمه؟ 
واقعا چون من اصل برنامه ریزی و تست زنی اصولی رو نمیدونم

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

شاید عرف مشاورها همینه ولی بنظرم زیاد میاد !! اگر توانایی مالی دارید استفاده کنید ولی اگه ندارید به این جمله ایمان بیارید ک : مهمترین وبهترین برنامه ریز انسان خودشه وبس ! میتونید از برنامه های موجود در نت الگو بگیرید وخودتون برنامه بریزید .یاحق

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

اکثر مشاورا همین قدر یا حتی بیشتر میگیرن... پس قیمتش با توجه به سایر هم صنفی هاشون زیاد نیس...
ولی در کل من خودم خیلی اعتقادی به مشاور ندارم... خودتون برنامه ریزی کنین بهتره

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> دوستان برا 8 جلسه نیم ساعته و نظارت روزانه پیامکی 
> برای یک ماه 300 تومن 
> بنظرتون زیاده یا کم؟؟؟ 
> اصلا لازمه؟ 
> واقعا چون من اصل برنامه ریزی و تست زنی اصولی رو نمیدونم


بهترین مشاوره رو توی فایلهای صوتیش داره و مشاوره خصوصی ایشون بخوبی جلستاش نیست به نظرم از فایل جلسات استفاده کنید هم کاملتره و هم رایگان

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

هیچکس به اندازه "خودت"، تو رو نمیشناسه... پس بهترین مشاور برای تو، خودتی.

----------


## Gladiolus

با ایشون مشاوره نگیرید
کاری به قیمت ندارم

----------


## ThinkeR

سیناتهرانی ماهانه 5میلیون تومن واسه مشاوره میگیره.به نظرم 300تومن خوبه.البته من منظورم این نیست که واقعامنصفانست ولی درمقابل برخی هزینه های مشاوره سرسام آور معقولانست.من مشاورهای دیگه ای هم میشناسم که 200تومن وحتی100تومن وحتی50تومن هم ماهانه میگیرن ولی خوب به پای استاد افشار نمیرسن به خاطر همینه که هزینه هاشون کمتره.درکل اگه نمیتونی واسه خودت برنامه بریزی وقت رو تلف نکن وهرچه زودتر یه مشاور خوب بگیر وبه برنامش پایبندباش وتلاش کن.به امیدموفقیت همه.

----------


## ThinkeR

> با ایشون مشاوره نگیرید
> کاری به قیمت ندارم


چرا؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> چرا؟


نزدیک ترین دوستم با ایشون مشاوره حضوری داشت
به هیچ وجه راضی نبود و افت وحشتناک درسی هم داشت

----------


## mohammad.sa

خیلی سرش شلوغه هیچ منشی هم نداره.من ی ماه اول سال گرفتم باهاش خیلی برنامه هاش خوب بود ولی پاسخ دهی و رسیدگی خیلی ضعیف بود.مثلا امشب اس میدادم بهش فردا ۱۲ ظهر جوابم میداد

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> خیلی سرش شلوغه هیچ منشی هم نداره.من ی ماه اول سال گرفتم باهاش خیلی برنامه هاش خوب بود ولی پاسخ دهی و رسیدگی خیلی ضعیف بود.مثلا امشب اس میدادم بهش فردا ۱۲ ظهر جوابم میداد


داداش چجور برنامه هایی رو میده؟ 
مثلا میگه شنبه اینو بخون این قدر هم تست بزن! 
همین فقط؟

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad.sa

> داداش چجور برنامه هایی رو میده؟ 
> مثلا میگه شنبه اینو بخون این قدر هم تست بزن! 
> همین فقط؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk


سه روزه برنامه میده.اره همین فقط.مشاوره انگیزشیم میده شب تا شب هم اس میدی که خوندم اونم میگه افرین.خخخخ

----------


## mohammad.sa

ولی برنامش خوبه.اول اصول پیش میره سعی میکنه از ازمون هم جلوتر باشی.مثلا من اخر ابان تابع تموم کردم باهاش.بعد حد رفت و دوباره برگش روی تابع

----------


## samasama

من قبلن ۱ ماه ثبت نام کردم به نظر من خوب نبود یعنی خیلی سرشون شلوغ هست و منم مثل دوستان فایل مشاورشون رو بیشتر میپسندم

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> من قبلن ۱ ماه ثبت نام کردم به نظر من خوب نبود یعنی خیلی سرشون شلوغ هست و منم مثل دوستان فایل مشاورشون رو بیشتر میپسندم


چجوریه مثلا

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## samasama

والا من ثبت نام کردم گفت تا پس فردا هر کاری کردی دقیق بنویس و همه کتابات رو بنویس واسم بگو بعد من زنگ زدم و گفتم گفتن اکی حالا ای مباحث رو بخون تا ۳ روز بعد بعد ۳ روز بعد اس ام اس دادم ک زنگ بزنم گفت دارم میرم فلان شهر همایش فردا عصر زنگ بزن یه سرس برنامه هم اس ام اس کردن فردا ک زنگ زدم باز یه سری برنامه جدید 
به من ک مشاوره انگیزشی نمیدادن خیلیم سرشون شلوغه تلفن ک حرف میزدن حس میکردم رفع تکلیف میکنن

----------


## mohammad.sa

> والا من ثبت نام کردم گفت تا پس فردا هر کاری کردی دقیق بنویس و همه کتابات رو بنویس واسم بگو بعد من زنگ زدم و گفتم گفتن اکی حالا ای مباحث رو بخون تا ۳ روز بعد بعد ۳ روز بعد اس ام اس دادم ک زنگ بزنم گفت دارم میرم فلان شهر همایش فردا عصر زنگ بزن یه سرس برنامه هم اس ام اس کردن فردا ک زنگ زدم باز یه سری برنامه جدید 
> به من ک مشاوره انگیزشی نمیدادن خیلیم سرشون شلوغه تلفن ک حرف میزدن حس میکردم رفع تکلیف میکنن


اره دقیقا همینجور بود.خیلی بی حوصله جوابگو هست.خب ۳۰۰ تا دانش اموز داشته باشی همینه.جالب هم نبود برنامش زیاد.حجم میداد میگفت تموم کن بعد دوباره ی حجم میداد.من خودم می خواسم یکم باهام حرف بزنه وگرنه میگفت از ویس های کانال گوش کن بهتره!!!

----------


## samasama

اره منم چون ویس اشو گوش کرده بودم واسه این مایل شدم اما اونجوری نیست اصلا که فکر میکنی تازه من مشکل داشتم با این که نمیدنستم کی قراره تموم بشه برنامم اصلا راجع به اینا توضیح نمیدن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اره منم چون ویس اشو گوش کرده بودم واسه این مایل شدم اما اونجوری نیست اصلا که فکر میکنی تازه من مشکل داشتم با این که نمیدنستم کی قراره تموم بشه برنامم اصلا راجع به اینا توضیح نمیدن


برنامه رو حجمی زمانی نمیده ؟ فقط شفاهی میگه اینارو تموم کن ؟

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pezeshkitehran


دوستان برا 8 جلسه نیم ساعته و نظارت روزانه پیامکی 
برای یک ماه 300 تومن 
بنظرتون زیاده یا کم؟؟؟ 
اصلا لازمه؟ 
واقعا چون من اصل برنامه ریزی و تست زنی اصولی رو نمیدونم


سلام.منم پارسال همین موقع وسوسه شدم .و گفتم لابد چون تو همایشاشون انقدر خوب حرف میزنن پس حتما مشاور خوبی هستن ..و باهاشون 1 ماه گرفتم.خیلی بد بود اصلا کنترل نمیکردن و بیخیال بودن .بعد که منم برناممو اجرا نکردم ایشونم پیگیری نکردن کلااااا....یعنی فکر نکنید اگر باهاشون بگیرید فشاری روتون هست به هیچ عنوان...من به عنوان کسی که تجربه داشتم میگم به هسچ عنوان سمت افشار نرید....فقط تو همایشا خوب صحبت میکنن.در عمل صفر.

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## Navid70

> داداش چجور برنامه هایی رو میده؟ 
> مثلا میگه شنبه اینو بخون این قدر هم تست بزن! 
> همین فقط؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk


نه جناب ایشون یه طوری برنامه میدن که 1 ماهه با پایه 0 میتونی کل زیستو با تست ببندی

----------


## mohammad.sa

> نه جناب ایشون یه طوری برنامه میدن که 1 ماهه با پایه 0 میتونی کل زیستو با تست ببندی


نمیدونم والا با شما چطوری کار میکرده ولی با من طبق بودجه بندی کار میکرد فقط ریاضی جلوتر بود

----------


## mohammad.sa

منظورم بودجه بندی ازمون

----------


## ThinkeR

من که قید مشاور گرفتن رو زدم وخودم برنامه ریزی کردم.
ماکه بالاخره نفهمیدیم افشار خوبه یابده!!!
بااینکه بالاخره ازخرشیطون پیاده شدم :Yahoo (4): وخودم برنامه ریختم که حس میکنم بهترین برنامه برای خودمه :Yahoo (15): ولی بازم به این معتقدم که هرچندوقت یکبار خوبه که بایه مشاور صحبت کرد.صرفابرای اینکه نکنه وسط راه به بیراهه کشیده شیم.البته بایه مشاور خداشناس منظورمه.نه کسی که دنبال پول گرفتن باشه.

----------


## DR.SHEEN

> من که قید مشاور گرفتن رو زدم وخودم برنامه ریزی کردم.
> ماکه بالاخره نفهمیدیم افشار خوبه یابده!!!
> بااینکه بالاخره ازخرشیطون پیاده شدموخودم برنامه ریختم که حس میکنم بهترین برنامه برای خودمهولی بازم به این معتقدم که هرچندوقت یکبار خوبه که بایه مشاور صحبت کرد.صرفابرای اینکه نکنه وسط راه به بیراهه کشیده شیم.البته بایه مشاور خداشناس منظورمه.نه کسی که دنبال پول گرفتن باشه.



مشاوری که من میشناختم فقط سالی 10 تا شاگرد میگیرفت و میگفته بیش از این تعداد نمیتونم بگیرم چون نمیرسم براشون وقت بذارم  اونوقت حق شاگردام ضایع میشه شما حساب کن آقای افشار برای هر نفر فقط 30 دقیقه در هفته وقت بذاره 300 تا 30 دقیقه میشه 150 ساعت از 170 ساعته یه هفته پس به نظر خودتون این مشاور میتونه خوب باشه ؟ بعدم یکی میگفت تو 1 ماه زیستو با تست جمع میکنه این نشون میده ایشون هیچی از رشته تجربی نمیدونه وگرنه 1 ماه وقت شاگردشو با یه کار بی ثمر هدر نمیداد

----------


## ThinkeR

> مشاوری که من میشناختم فقط سالی 10 تا شاگرد میگیرفت و میگفته بیش از این تعداد نمیتونم بگیرم چون نمیرسم براشون وقت بذارم  اونوقت حق شاگردام ضایع میشه شما حساب کن آقای افشار برای هر نفر فقط 30 دقیقه در هفته وقت بذاره 300 تا 30 دقیقه میشه 150 ساعت از 170 ساعته یه هفته پس به نظر خودتون این مشاور میتونه خوب باشه ؟ بعدم یکی میگفت تو 1 ماه زیستو با تست جمع میکنه این نشون میده ایشون هیچی از رشته تجربی نمیدونه وگرنه 1 ماه وقت شاگردشو با یه کار بی ثمر هدر نمیداد


چراجمع کردن زیست توی یک ماه اونم به همراه زدن تست یه کار بی ثمر و وقت تلف کردنه؟
اگه یه مشاور طوری برنامه بریزه که شاگردش که ازهمه عقب بوده جلو بزنه یه کار بیهودست؟
درضمن من هدفم طرفداری ازهیچ مشاوری نیست چون خودمم دیگه قید مشاور گرفتن رو زدم وبه نظرم بهترین برنامه ریز برای یه کنکوری خودشه.ولی گه گاهی هم با افراد باتجربه صحبت کنه واسه شناخت موانع وشناخت کاتالیزگرها خوبه.

----------


## mohammad.sa

واقعا جلسه ۳۰ دقیقه ای افشار خوبه.من دوبار باهاش گرفتم خیلی کمکم کرده.ولی برا مشاور تا کنکور مناسب نیست.وقت خیلیییی کمه داره و بهت توجهی نمیکنه اصلا.بنظرم خودتون برنامه بریزید هراز چند وقت هم وقت نیم ساعته بگیرید خیلی خوب کمکت میکنه.ینی راه رو نشون میده و ایرادات کلی رو بهت میگه

----------


## mobina__76

_ول کنین جان هرکی دوست دارین .....تو دهن هرچی مشاوره از یکی مشاوره بگیرید که خودش رتبه برتر سالهای اخیره_

----------


## Navid70

> نمیدونم والا با شما چطوری کار میکرده ولی با من طبق بودجه بندی کار میکرد فقط ریاضی جلوتر بود


خخخخ
جناب مشاوره گرفتن با این قیمت مثل این میمونه شما یه نفرو استخدام کنید بیاد نظارت کنه که موقع اب خوردن اب رو اشتباه نخورید :Yahoo (23): 
من هنوز درک نمیکنم چطور ممکنه کسی برای نیم ساعت که هیچ بازدهی نداره حاضر بشه 200-300 هزارتومن پول بده مگه اون فرد میخواد چی کار کنه؟اجز حرف زدن؟جز بازگو کردن یه سری مطالب تکراری که توی همین انجمن پره؟
مخالف مشاور نیستم ولی با این قیمتا اصلا اصلا،مشاور ماهی 100 تومن اونم 24 ساعته در اختیار باشه بهش زنگ بزنی چند جلسه هم حضوری در ماه باشه.
من یه چیزی به شوخی گفتم سرش دارن دعوا میکنن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> خخخخجناب مشاوره گرفتن با این قیمت مثل این میمونه شما یه نفرو استخدام کنید بیاد نظارت کنه که موقع اب خوردن اب رو اشتباه نخوریدمن هنوز درک نمیکنم چطور ممکنه کسی برای نیم ساعت که هیچ بازدهی نداره حاضر بشه 200-300 هزارتومن پول بده مگه اون فرد میخواد چی کار کنه؟اجز حرف زدن؟جز بازگو کردن یه سری مطالب تکراری که توی همین انجمن پره؟مخالف مشاور نیستم ولی با این قیمتا اصلا اصلا،مشاور ماهی 100 تومن اونم 24 ساعته در اختیار باشه بهش زنگ بزنی چند جلسه هم حضوری در ماه باشه.من یه چیزی به شوخی گفتم سرش دارن دعوا میکنن


دهنت سرویس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad.sa

منم دارم کامل توضیح میدم ک با دید باز تصمیم بگیرید و پولتون مث من حروم نکنین.همین وگرنه واقعا مشاوره ۲۴ ساعته لازم نیست و فقط ی نفر ک توی دوران سخت بتونی باهاش حرف بزنی خوبه

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

بهترین ،موثرترین و کاربردی ترین برنامه برنامه ایه ک خودت بنویسی وبهش عمل کنی × شاید اولش خوب نباشه ولی وقتی چندبار تصحیحش کنی و کارکنی روی برنامه خودت میشه بهترین برنامه شخصی واسه خودت 

از ما گفتن بود واز شما گوش ..... (دادن یا ندادن مسئله این است )

----------

